# 500 Acres Dodge County 5 members Wanted



## SIPman (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 500 acres that has just been thinned. with fairways up too 3000 feet. Fresh growth throughout,Plenty of water on property bordered by 500 acres on one side and 300 on the other. Peanut fields last year on bordering farms. 5 Food plots. Great place to hunt, Only 3 spots 900.00 each.

I've hunted this tract for the last 2 years without members, first year accepting members, looking for seasoned hunters and long term commitment. prime hunting land 5 miles to town, lodging etc., 45 minutes from Houston County and 45 minutes from Cochran, Cordele, Macon, or Dublin.

Camping in the tract accepted, 

Call Darrell Simpson
478 285 2256


----------



## SIPman (Jul 7, 2008)

Bump

Revised


----------



## SIPman (Jul 12, 2008)

*5 Members  for 500.00 each Next 2 Days Only 7/12*

Bump


----------



## SIPman (Jul 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SIPman (Jul 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SIPman (Jul 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SIPman (Jul 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ugadawg58 (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you still looking for members?I know it's late but I need a club for myself and wife.


----------



## Robp (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you still looking for members?


----------

